#   >   >   >  , 2016 .   !

## Klukva Severnai

.     -      !       . .      ! 

,   ,     ! , ,    !,     !, , .      !     ,  . 

     //,  ,               .     ,    "//..." , , ,  - !

   .    (     2 !).    ,      1.5 ,       . _   -_ .       ! 

** ,      . !          . ,    +             -   !  ,       ,   ,        !       ,   . ,     !   ,        .,    . !,             ,      .

 :
1.        ,    ,  1-2   ;
2.   ,   ;
3.       ,      /  ;
4.   , ,  ;
5.   !    .

    : deti.otkazniki@gmail.com.

  - http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-265de
 .  97i3o-265de         : ,      2016    -  . 

  - http://www.deti.krao.ru/cd-full.php?id=18545
 ., 8  (Be-: 97i3o-265de) :   :  2016  :   : -      : ; ; ; .

----------


## Klukva Severnai



----------


## Klukva Severnai

2016 .

----------


## misszedka

.    !   ,  , .   .    ,       .   ,          -        !

----------

,  !

----------


## Klukva Severnai

> ,  !


 )).

----------


## Klukva Severnai

: http://lucky-child.com/blog/istoriya..._campaign=blog

 !:

"_...          ........            , _ ". 

"_  , -  ,     ,   .     ,  , _ ".

----------


## Klukva Severnai

.

----------

> .


 !!!  !!!

----------


## Klukva Severnai

- . 

 :2: .

----------

